
Study confirms massive scale of lowland Maya civilization - bryanrasmussen
https://phys.org/news/2018-09-unprecedented-massive-scale-lowland-maya.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18099305](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18099305),
since that article looks like it has more info.

